# Let's See Some Bicycle Tools



## nycet3 (Jan 6, 2017)

Figured I'd collect my tools into a single thread. (I recently sold the Atelier Velo and the VAR crank pin tool as I had doubles.)

 Feel free to add.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 6, 2017)

GREAT collection of tools!


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 6, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> GREAT collection of tools!



Thanks. There are more to come. slowly working on a few. Tasteful cleaning, lubricating, preserving. 

The tools that combine cast iron and wood are especially pleasing to my eyes. That said, I like pretty much all old bike tools.


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 7, 2017)

Here are a couple more. Still slick with a fresh coat of penetrating oil. Will grease all threads and metal-on-metal contacts.
 Standard hammer for scale. 
I love these two. Harken back to smithing and making metal bend to one's will. Plus, they're just cool as all hell.


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 7, 2017)

I recently sold this wire tensioning machine as I had a double.


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 8, 2017)

Here's a Butterfield fork thread cutter. From Rock Island, Quebec.
Right now it's set up the cut a 24 tpi tread into a 1" fork. The bluing and swirling of the steel is pretty cool looking.

 

 

 

 

 

 


Here's a cast bench mounted chain breaker. Can't find a maker's mark anywhere. Seems to be missing the pin that drives the chain pin.


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 9, 2017)

Gently cleaned and lightly oiled this rim dog. The curves are so beautiful, and it feels great in the hand. Tons of character. Probably some knuckle DNA somewhere. 
This one is moving on to the collection of a member here. The others will stay with me.


----------



## stoney (Jan 9, 2017)

nycet3 said:


> Figured I'd collect my tools into a single thread. (I recently sold the Atelier Velo and the VAR crank pin tool as I had doubles.)
> 
> Feel free to add.
> 
> View attachment 405493 View attachment 405494 View attachment 405495 View attachment 405496 View attachment 405497 View attachment 405498 View attachment 405499 View attachment 405500 View attachment 405501 View attachment 405502 View attachment 405503




Great collection, love that sprocket wrench.


----------



## SHO2010 (Jan 9, 2017)

This is not an old tool but one I made a couple weeks ago from information I got from Chucksoldbikes it is for pressing out the crank pins that a lot of the English bikes have. I bought a 3/4" pipe clamp and drilled a hole a little bigger for the pin to go thru, clamp it on over the pin and start turning it works great. The longer pipe is to put on the handle of the clamp for more leverage. I took these pictures on the bench when you use this it will be when the crank is still on the bike.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## nycet3 (Jan 13, 2017)

Here's a pair of rim dogs:



 

This tool is quickly becoming my favorite. Shop-made wrench. I'm thinking Depression era. Love the ingenuity. The cut-off CCM wrench as tang is killer. This saw some use.


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 13, 2017)

Winter Brothers crank hanger taps. Still trying to determine age. No date stamps like later Winter Brothers I've seen. Threads are really nice.


----------



## Pookie42 (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fattyre (Jan 15, 2017)

Such a luxury adjusting headsets and bottom brackets with these.


----------



## kunzog (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Jan 16, 2017)

A few of mine that are still in regular use; plus a special little footpump, made of Bakelite, that belonged to my grandad.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 16, 2017)

Thread checker,handy rig.


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 16, 2017)

Here's a very cool and old bottom bracket facing tool.


----------



## kunzog (Jan 16, 2017)

Acorn Spoke Wrenches


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 16, 2017)

kunzog said:


> Acorn Spoke WrenchesView attachment 411065 View attachment 411066 View attachment 411067




Damn! Those are very cool.


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 17, 2017)

Rollfast. This is a very cool wrench.


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 17, 2017)

In addition to the Rollfast tool, there's VAR third hand/calliper depressor, a Purox welding torch wrench and a cast chain breaker with marks I cannot decipher.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 21, 2017)

Schwinn kickstand tool.This is only about 30 years old but now another relic of a bygone era.I've used it countless times.


----------



## Derrick (Jan 24, 2017)

Chain tensioner Not vintage but prob use this more than anything life saver for people with kids who ride hard. My buddy needed my old one more than me so he stole it!! Heres one new


----------



## bikeguy (Jan 25, 2017)

I got this from a farmer in ME, after total cleaning and rebuild talked manufacturer into selling me all the accessories orig made for it. Some say the best truing stand ever made. Works great.


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 26, 2017)

here's a nice old rivet/chain pin removal tool.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 27, 2017)

nycet3 said:


> here's a nice old rivet/chain pin removal tool.
> View attachment 414955 View attachment 414956 View attachment 414957 View attachment 414958 View attachment 414959




That is a nice one,I like the workmanship .I have one similar but not as nice,heavy duty for sure.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## nycet3 (Jan 27, 2017)

Dale Alan said:


> View attachment 415043 View attachment 415044




Is the tool at upper left of the first photo a breaker for different pitched chains?


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 27, 2017)

nycet3 said:


> Is the tool at upper left of the first photo a breaker for different pitched chains?



I think so,the tabs were broken off and no pins.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 27, 2017)

The first tool is for removing flat spots in the rim, and the second tool is for spreading the fork for installing the wheel on a bike with closed end dropouts.


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 27, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 415134 View attachment 415135 View attachment 415136 The first tool is for removing flat spots in the rim, and the second tool is for spreading the fork for installing the wheel on a bike with closed end dropouts.




Beautiful


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 28, 2017)

nycet3 said:


> Beautiful



+1  
Very nice .


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 29, 2017)

VAR #08 14mm spanner, better known as Peanut Butter Wrench


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 29, 2017)

Pookie42 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



you can still get these in metric sizes made by Rivoli - I have 3 of them around here


----------



## sam (Jan 30, 2017)

I do have a var06 chain breaker but they are kinda common--these are about the only tools that I have that you might class as worth thaking a look at:Small oil can , G&J pump , gripfast tire iron


----------



## Toja Reciclo (Mar 23, 2017)

nycet3 said:


> Here are a couple more. Still slick with a fresh coat of penetrating oil. Will grease all threads and metal-on-metal contacts.
> Standard hammer for scale.
> I love these two. Harken back to smithing and making metal bend to one's will. Plus, they're just cool as all hell.
> View attachment 405893 View attachment 405894 View attachment 405895 View attachment 405896 View attachment 405897 View attachment 405898




Beautiful piece, congratulations, a while ago we looked for information regarding this, manufacturer? Origin, year?


----------



## Boxtubebob (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## detroitbike (Apr 17, 2019)

Spoke wrench’s


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 17, 2019)

Stronglight crank puller , multitool


----------



## Beads (Apr 24, 2019)




----------

